# When My Bsnl Broadband Next Month Start?



## 100.dx (Jan 2, 2008)

hey freinds as u know i nt able to check my broadband ac usage...
last month i give them letter to change the plan from home250 to home500
i want to ask when my next month start according to bsnl on tht date when my broadband come(it's 10-20 dec) 
orr it starts already from 1st january?
my plan will change  1st january orr after one month according to my bb come date 10-20 january?
i want to ask cauz of i will start this month free download


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

New plans would usually be enforced from the beginning of the next month... so in your case, probably from 1st Jan..!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 2, 2008)

^^^ 
R u sure man>????


Bcoz... wen i rang customer care yesterday... they told me it is not necessary like that....
They will divide even if it is 2 or 3 days!!

And also any1 tell me.. i can change from 250 plan to 500C plan??


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ that was my case... I had enquired the BSNL CC in my area, and they told me that way... It should be the same everywhere..!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi 

Wat thing going on in BSNL... :MAD

Last month my plan was changed on 23rd... n now wen i see the bill... they were put like i was in 500c plan the whole month....

so much bandwidth wasted... 

I applied for plan change only on 22nd~!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 21, 2008)

In the new usage site, you plan also is mentioned. Go here see *bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Feb 22, 2008)

BSNL plan changes always effective from the 1st day of the next month when applied. i have changed so many times its always from the 1st day of next month here in Guwahati.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 22, 2008)

So seems there is no strict rules for them.....

they can do at watever time they can...


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Feb 22, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> So seems there is no strict rules for them.....
> 
> they can do at watever time they can...



but bsnl ppl says tht their software is designed in such a way tht the plan change is effective on 1st of the next month only no matter when u change it in the software.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 22, 2008)

I heard from customer care... n they may change the plan at any day,... they wuld divide and put the bill.... 

And for me... They changed my plan on 23rd for request given on 22nd... but they bill me as I am in 500 Plan for the whole month....

Even my frnd who changed the plan with me also got d same way.....

Watever may b ... BSNL S**KS...


----------

